# 420 IRS clutch kit



## hunter1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone installed a clutch kit in a 2009 420 auto? Where did you get it and is it worth it? Or should I look at a programmer and exaust?

Looking for a little more power to get the zillias spinin.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The Clutch kits are a good "bang for the buck" mod so long as you can install it yourself, however it may not be enough for you depending on what size Zillas you put on it. How big are your Zillas?


----------



## hunter1 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just put on 26" zillas, now it seems a little sluggish out of the hole. Once the revs get up it still goes good.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok, the clutch kit would be great for you then. The Highlifter Outlaw kit would prob be the best for you, I think the EPI Comp Stall might be too much stall for only 26s. I'm running the HL kit with my 31s and like it. Best part of it is the stall isn't so high that it will make the bike act funny on trails. A pipe and PCIII/PCV would also go a long way into getting you more power, but the clutch kit will help more for that off idle feel, the pipes and programmers generally help more in the midrange to top end range then low end.


----------



## hunter1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks,

I'll see if my local guy can get me a kit.


----------

